# Colorado Soapers?



## Lynusann (Jul 11, 2015)

I know Snappy is in CO, but wondering if anyone else also shares this beautiful state? I'm going to be in Denver on Tues evening and it would be great to meet some other soapers if anyone would be interested in grabbing a drink or coffee (if you're an evening coffee drinker that is).


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 11, 2015)

I'd love to meet up!  I'll pm you!


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 15, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I'd love to meet up!  I'll pm you!



It was fabulous meeting you last night!! Though I'm sure the bartender wasn't particularly impressed with us. Can't wait for another get together. Told DH last night that next time I'm spending money on FO's that I'm going to blame it all on you. 

FYI, I think I'm officially obsessed with Vanilla Milk!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 15, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> It was fabulous meeting you last night!! Though I'm sure the bartender wasn't particularly impressed with us. Can't wait for another get together. Told DH last night that next time I'm spending money on FO's that I'm going to blame it all on you.
> 
> FYI, I think I'm officially obsessed with Vanilla Milk!



We will have to get together soon! I loved the pineapple one you brought... Next time WSP has a sale...


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 15, 2015)

I didn't see this - I'm from CO. Born and raised here. Love it. It's always nice to meet others.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 15, 2015)

We will all have to get together!

Lynusann and I closed out the brew company tasting room.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm up in the Brighton (ish) area. What part are y'all from?


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 15, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> We will all have to get together!
> 
> Lynusann and I closed out the brew company tasting room.



Haha! I think we were there for like an hour after they actually closed!



jcandleattic said:


> I'm up in the Brighton (ish) area. What part are y'all from?



I live in South Colorado Springs (right by Ft Carson). 

We will definitely have to do another get together! I have to go to Ft Lewis, WA on Sat for a week but after that I should be able to find time to get together again! Snappy and I were talking about soaping together some time.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 15, 2015)

Lynusann is near Colorado Springs. I'm pretty close to you, up in Evergreen area.


----------



## Lynusann (Aug 3, 2015)

Would either of you two be up for coffee/tea on the 16th? Anyone else in CO is welcome to join too! I start my mba classes again in a couple weeks so I'll probably pretty much be non existent on the boards for a while until I am done for the fall.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 3, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> Would either of you two be up for coffee/tea on the 16th? Anyone else in CO is welcome to join too! I start my mba classes again in a couple weeks so I'll probably pretty much be non existent on the boards for a while until I am done for the fall.


I'd love too, unfortunately, I am busy on the 16th.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm free on the 16th, but I have to be home by 6:30.  I raid on Sundays... Yes, I know I'm too old to waste my time killing pixels in silly computer games, but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 3, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I'm free on the 16th, but I have to be home by 6:30.  I raid on Sundays... Yes, I know I'm too old to waste my time killing pixels in silly computer games, but someone's gotta do it!



World of Warcraft, snappy?  It is my vice - when I spend too much time on wow I start getting "the look" from my significant other who can not understand the draw of the game.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 3, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> World of Warcraft, snappy?  It is my vice - when I spend too much time on wow I start getting "the look" from my significant other who can not understand the draw of the game.



Yes! I've dabbled in other MMOs, but my friends are all on WoW. It's crazy that I'm been playing since vanilla. What's your class? I'm a resto druid - converted from disc priest a few years back.


----------



## Lynusann (Aug 3, 2015)

Haha I'd be lying if I said I knew any of what you were talking about. Snappy, any place in mind? Or we can get together and soap


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Lynn, you know you are going to end up closing some place down again   I think you should, it sounds like you had a ball last time.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 3, 2015)

I can come down by Colorado Springs since you went all the way to Denver last time. I'd invite you over to soap at my house, but it's still in chaos.  Hopefully one day this renovation will be done. I'm terribly indecisive so just tell me where and when and I'll be there


----------



## Lynusann (Aug 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Lynn, you know you are going to end up closing some place down again   I think you should, it sounds like you had a ball last time.



Shame you don't live in Colorado not_ally... I think a road trip is in order! 



snappyllama said:


> I can come down by Colorado Springs since you went all the way to Denver last time. I'd invite you over to soap at my house, but it's still in chaos.  Hopefully one day this renovation will be done. I'm terribly indecisive so just tell me where and when and I'll be there



My house is pretty much destroyed too but you can come over and pick through my wares lol! 

DH said he would BBQ if you'd like to bring your SO.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 3, 2015)

I agree! Colorado is lovely this time of year. Actually, it's lovely all the time except mud season, blech. Late April and early May are not fun in the hills.

That's really nice of you to invite us! It will probably just be me. I've got impromptu company coming this weekend so DH is having to take a break on some of the work he has slated. We're at a point where the construction workers have come and gone, leaving all of the remaining projects for DH. Thankfully I'm not the least bit handy. Since he likes to have things look "good" or "nice" or "installed correctly", I get out of the heavy lifting! Something about being wisely incompetent... 

I know DH is going to be going full steam on finishing as we have *lots* more company coming over the next few months. Family wants to see the mountains; family wants to see the trees change; and friends find us incredibly convenient for scoring a free night's stay on their way to/from skiing.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 3, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Yes! I've dabbled in other MMOs, but my friends are all on WoW. It's crazy that I'm been playing since vanilla. What's your class? I'm a resto druid - converted from disc priest a few years back.



Haha, my main is a resto druid on vek'nalash. I also have a holy preist ( cant play disc to save my life!) A fire mage, a ret pally (was a tank back in wrath), and I'm leveling up a warrior tank. It's nice to see older players! (My kids think I'm crazy!)


----------



## Lynusann (Aug 11, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I agree! Colorado is lovely this time of year. Actually, it's lovely all the time except mud season, blech. Late April and early May are not fun in the hills.



Snappy - sent you a pm. I know you check the boards from a mobile so you don't always get pm notifications


----------

